# Faint positive??



## Panda28

I swear I see faint lines.. no one else sees them though! Help lol. I’m 10 days late today, took those tests at 5 days late. I haven’t tested since in fear I’ll still have a super faint positive where you can barely see it, but I’m planning on testing Thursday morning if I haven’t started by then


----------



## mumof1+1

I’m not sure I see anything but if you’re 10 days late I’d definitely retest. If still in doubt see your GP and request a blood test perhaps? Good luck xxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something faint when I zoom in. Good luck :)


----------



## promise07

I see something faint on the Wal-Mart one as well when I zoom in!


----------



## soloso

I see very faint on both!


----------



## Excalibur

Good luck :dust:


----------

